# ASK DBSTalk: Bugs holding up distribution of 921s?



## Jim_R (Feb 13, 2004)

Howdy all!,

New member, first post. I am on a wait list at Dish Depot for a 921, and am wondering what is holding up distribution of these units (I am anxious to receive one, so I can start posting bugs here  ) I've owned two DP 7200's for about 4 years now, and a 6000 since it was released, so I'm used to 'issues'. Any info on what's holding up distribution would be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't have any information why the 921s are being held up. There are rumors being reported by others that the bugs are holding up the distribution.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm doubting that software is the holdup - my 921 (finally) arrived on Feb 10th and had a L051 (or similar vintage) load. So, it was either lost in the warehouse for a long time, or they (wisely) don't care what's on the disk when shipped - after all, you'll get the newest software while you set it up.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The rumors are that the bugs in the current software are causing the holdup.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I am actually kind of glad the 921 is in such short supply. I want them to have all the big bugs worked out before my name comes up on the waiting list.

It does seem that Dish is playing it safe, sending out only a few at a time, working out bugs then sending out more. Imagine if they had 20,000 out before the blue line problem was decided to be hardware and they all had to go back.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

Mark,

When I was speaking with Mark Duffy at Dish regarding replacing my 5000 HD modulator, He told me the 921 was on a QA hold.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

John Quaglino said:


> Mark,
> 
> When I was speaking with Mark Duffy at Dish regarding replacing my 5000 HD modulator, He told me the 921 was on a QA hold.


Wow, now that's a good source. Hopefully it software, and not hardware.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

What is the specific issue that caused the QA hold?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The rumors are that the bugs in the current software are causing the holdup.


I don't see why they would holdup shipments because of the software. Hardware problems such as what is causing the blue lines, make more sense.

I want my 921 (somewhere in the first 50 on the DishDepot list).


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> I don't see why they would holdup shipments because of the software. Hardware problems such as what is causing the blue lines, make more sense.
> 
> I want my 921 (somewhere in the first 50 on the DishDepot list).


Right now, Dish is getting call after call after call from 921 owners reporting the same problems. Many 921 users are frustrated, many live with the problems until they are fixed. Some users don't access forums such as this and aren't aware of and aren't prepared for the problems.

Dish has decided that when everything is taken into account, it is better for Dish and better for the consumer to hold up shipments until the major bugs are fixed. If all goes well, this will happen at the end of next week.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It amazes me that the 921 is based on the 721 which is working pretty well now and stable. So the only thing they had to do was add the ability of the ota recording and the hd component and they would have a good box. They delayed this receiver for over a year and a half and yet they release it not working properly. What were they doing for that year and a half? 

And just think they want to add name based recording come the middle of the year. I can just imagine how well that will go when they download that little gem to ALL the Dish dvrs.:sure:


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> It amazes me that the 921 is based on the 721 which is working pretty well now and stable. So the only thing they had to do was add the ability of the ota recording and the hd component and they would have a good box.


I don't think that's completely fair. If so, the hd TiVo would have been out a year ago as well.

The Over The Air recordable tuner add a lot of extra cases. Plus it has to be integrated with the Sat tuners. Then there all the scaling and aspect ration stuff - this is all new hardware performing these functions.

PS: Just finished watching "Fly Away Home" from HBOHD on my 100" DVI connected DLP projector. :eek2: STUNNING :eek2:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

David_Levin said:


> I don't think that's completely fair. If so, the hd TiVo would have been out a year ago as well.
> 
> The Over The Air recordable tuner add a lot of extra cases. Plus it has to be integrated with the Sat tuners. Then there all the scaling and aspect ration stuff - this is all new hardware performing these functions.
> 
> ...


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Simple question.... Would Dish have released then 921 when they did if they didn't have the ability to update the software via sat? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Easy Mike... I don't necessarily disagree with your last post - weather or not the 921 should have been released is obviously a point of contention (E* business/marketing decision was probably to beat the TiVo to market and try to starve off the flack about the late release).

I thought your initial post was saying that the 921 is simply an HD 721:


> It amazes me that the 921 is based on the 721 which is working pretty well now and stable. So the only thing they had to do was add the ability of the ota recording and the hd component and they would have a good box.


My reply is that there are a lot of new features in this box that didn't exist in the 721.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

David_Levin said:


> Easy Mike... I don't necessarily disagree with your last post - weather or not the 921 should have been released is obviously a point of contention (E* business/marketing decision was probably to beat the TiVo to market and try to starve off the flack about the late release).
> 
> I thought your initial post was saying that the 921 is simply an HD 721:
> 
> My reply is that there are a lot of new features in this box that didn't exist in the 721.


 Sorry if it seems I was ranting but I am soooooo tired of Dish doing this. They have the potential to be a great satellite company . I like Dish and have had them since 97, but this is unexcusable. They should never release a product unless it is well tested and works well. Other wise they are doing false advertising.

Why is it so hard to do all this software ? It's almost like they come up with an idea of what the receiver should be like and then it is up to the software engineers to come up with making it a reality. Unfortunately they release it now and say we have the ability to update it with future software updates , like this makes it okay.

It is embarrasing to have Directv release rock solid product and Dish releases receivers with promised features somewhere in the future. A perfect example is the 721 . It never did all it was advertised and now it is actually doing pretty well we will finally get the Dish home . We will probably never see internet like was promised. In Canada EXpressvu satellite is getting the 721 WITH internet. Now you know this is just Echostar's Canadian branch of Dishnetwork. It is sad we Americans are the beta testers and Canadians get the fully functional advertised product.

Okay I am through *****ing for the moment.


----------



## tgerrish (Jan 20, 2004)

Jim_R said:


> Howdy all!,
> 
> New member, first post. I am on a wait list at Dish Depot for a 921, and am wondering what is holding up distribution of these units (I am anxious to receive one, so I can start posting bugs here  ) I've owned two DP 7200's for about 4 years now, and a 6000 since it was released, so I'm used to 'issues'. Any info on what's holding up distribution would be appreciated.
> 
> Jim


I was also on the wait list at Dish Depot for a 921, but I was able to find one at a local dealer without much trouble and cancelled my other order. Dish Depot is a really good source for this stuff normally, but it sounds like they cannot get enough of these to fill all of their orders. I'll bet that Dish is still rationing out these units so that all of their dealers at least have a couple to sell.


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

tgerrish said:


> I was also on the wait list at Dish Depot for a 921, but I was able to find one at a local dealer without much trouble and cancelled my other order. Dish Depot is a really good source for this stuff normally, but it sounds like they cannot get enough of these to fill all of their orders. I'll bet that Dish is still rationing out these units so that all of their dealers at least have a couple to sell.


Would you mind telling those of us drooling slobs some contact information for your magic dealer? I'm sure they will appreciate the barrage of phone calls and the business referral from a satisfied customer.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Two words......

Version 1.0

Nuff said.........

If you are demanding stability of ANY software release (or software/hardware combo), STAY AWAY from 1.0 unless you are desperate for the product. If you are desperate, than a LOT of patience is required or you will not be happy.

Warts and all, I love the 921. I'm thankful I got one, as I can now watch HD programming AND record HD shows as well. The rest of us hearty souls will happily stay on the front lines and help shake out the bugs for the rest of you. I'm using the DVI cable, and only use HD output, and I have dodged the blue line issue so far. Hopefully, they will track down the cause quickly and come up with a solution.

So far the only problem I have run into is the spontaneous reboot which hits ne about twice a week. It always reboots and fires any active timers, so I never lose more than a few minutes of a show.


----------

